# GT performance steering wheel swap



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

Has anyone installed a GT performance steering wheel. I have a 65 GTO and purchased the 36-5459 wheel and the install package it is very confusing, cancel clip? WTF is that, nothing is lining up its a nightmare of something I thought was going to be ez.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Cancel clip turns off the blinkers, after you complete the turn. Otherwise your blinkers stay on forever! You rarely see that anymore, but it used to be common. Post some pics?


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

BTW, nothing is easy anymore


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

Thats for dang sure. So heres some pics but I noticed the ones you sent me your solid piece 10335 is shaped completely different, and it its snug in the chrome shaft piece the parts they sent me dont even fit each other its says to screw them together but the holes dont line up with each other. It all came together, I called them and ordered it by phone it just doesnt seem right. Is yours a 67? It looks just like mine,a 65.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Mine is a 67. Unless your is a tilt, the spring goes on top of the white piece.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

My main concern is the parts they sent dont look anything like yours or dont fit like yours, I'll give it a go later gotta go to work, but thanks is that from the rest guide? I have it but the pics suck


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

Droach6498 said:


> My main concern is the parts they sent dont look anything like yours or dont fit like yours, I'll give it a go later gotta go to work, but thanks is that from the rest guide? I have it but the pics suck


Droach
First
Mine is a ‘64 but should be same
You will likely need the smaller ‘slotted spindle flange ’
to get the horn wire across from 10:30 To 2:00 o’clock for the cup horn wire hole

(You’ll need to convert the peg in the cup to a wire With the wire and sleeve in the kit as shown below)

Likely you won’t use the bigger ‘round’ spindle flange in the kit at all

They will send you that smallerspindle flange
you can them send the pic below If needed
Is an A10835W, may take a couple days to receive it

The cancel cam ‘cup’arm usually sits ‘home’ at 10;30 o’clock position To properly turn back off either the right or left signal after turning a corner

Then go from there
You may need a different size chrome cup as well, try to see if one of the cups included will work or you will need a slightly shorter one like I did
you will need to assemble things up a bit first to know what you need
they will send you another ‘chrome cup’with a different needed depth also

Army is right on
You will put the big spring inside the cam cup , the big nut and the three smaller bolts to assemble it all up assuming it’s a non-tilt
Cleanlube the bottom contact & plate on the underside of the cup well,
No worries at all you just need the correct parts sent to you by GT and it will all be fine
Be sure to test your new turn switch out, switch lever is tight and wheel is straight before Assy is conpleted


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

You might as well be speaking Greek some of the stuff your talking about I dont know names of parts but the pics you sent really help I guess I need to call them and get the correct parts. They dont even line up with each other really strange, I cant explain as I dont know what they are or what they do but the parts dont seem correct. My wife and I tried just to line up the holes from one part to the next, they dont line up? Seems like FUBAR


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

Droach look closely at pics
like army sez,
unless u got a tilt column , the big load spring goes into ‘top’ side of the white directional cam Cup ,
Next replace the spring loaded brass peg in the cups ‘arm’
By pulling it out slowly,replace with the new spring loaded black wire and a small sleeve included with kit
Clean bottom plate of cup and replace on shaft
Arm should be back at the 10:30 AM position
Pull wire across the groove in new smaller spline flange

Thus the kits black wire and it’s new spring and sleeve holding it will take the pegs place in the cup arm so the horn will still work thru the small wire hole (at the 2:00 pm position) going into the new wheel. You’re keeping continuity
For the horn ckt to still work this new way.

At least for now get the new smaller and grooved spline flange (A10835 , as seen on pic above) coming from GT, ask for Tom Poteet , that is Unless they already got it figured out with the pic and part number with you for a ‘65. You won’t use the big flat round aluminium spline flange That was in the kit.

Of course very first get the new turn switch done and tested and add small amount of white lube to its cam arms, the cam cup should pop it’s arms back and forth with no rough spots
Pretty sure Ames has cam cups if yours is worn out
hope that helps so far


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

Jetzster said:


> Droach look closely at pics
> like army sez,
> unless u got a tilt column , the load spring goes on ‘top’ of the white Cup ,
> Next replace the spring loaded brass peg in the cups ‘arm’
> ...


Thanks fellas I took the day off to get this thing orginized, amongst others like the UMI torsion bars. They are 6-7 weeks back logged.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

I bought a new custom wheel for my '65 and nothing was working so the company researched it then said it wouldn't fit a '65 when the description said otherwise so had to return it keeping the blue arrow head bubble decal for my trouble which is now on my radiator overflow lid  found another nice wheel almost the same and used the original blue arrow horn button instead of the manufacturer's, I think it came out nice....I'd have to look up paperwork for the brands but think they were off eBay and not GT. So make sure the wheel will fit a '65 maybe you're having the same problem as me.


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

Baaad65 said:


> I bought a new custom wheel for my '65 and nothing was working so the company researched it then said it wouldn't fit a '65 when the description said otherwise so had to return it keeping the blue arrow head bubble decal for my trouble which is now on my radiator overflow lid  found another nice wheel almost the same and used the original blue arrow horn button instead of the manufacturer's, I think it came out nice....I'd have to look up paperwork for the brands but think they were off eBay and not GT. So make sure the wheel will fit a '65 maybe you're having the same problem as me.
> View attachment 143663


The pics army posted show his with a GT install kit worked fine but they sent me a different one doesnt fit great and I hate to bolt it on and find out it doesnt work, mine looks completely different I think it will work once I get the part but when I clled GT there VM is full and thyre not responding to my emails, probably super busy I called last week and spoke to some joker. Car looks nice BTW


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Droach6498 said:


> My main concern is the parts they sent dont look anything like yours or dont fit like yours, I'll give it a go later gotta go to work, but thanks is that from the rest guide? I have it but the pics suck


Looking at your pics, you have it wrong. You do not have tilt, right? The spring does not go on the splined shaft first - that is for tilt. Put the piece found in your Pic 9 on first with the plastic tube positioned at the top of the splined shaft as shown in *Jetzster's* 3rd photo - *he has them out of order.* Pull the wire through as seen in the 3rd photo.

Pay good attention to *Jetzster's* "clock positioning" of the parts or your steering wheel will be crooked, not straight, and you will have to pull it all apart again. Make sure your front tires/wheels are straight before assembly of the steering wheel.

Next install the coil spring, and then the 3-hole adapter onto the splined shaft in the 2nd photo. You can see the coil spring on top of the white plastic signal cam, the coil spring, then the aluminum 3-hole adapter.

Then press/push the 3-hole adapter down over the splined shaft and it should look like the 1st photo with just the threaded end sticking out.

Next put the chrome cover on, and then the steering wheel.

If you look at the factory diagram, it can confuse you. It is the steering wheel itself that has the splined innards that go over the splines on the steering shaft. It is the 3-hole adapter that is being used instead of an original steering wheel because you are now going to bolt the new steering wheel to the adapter - so a little different than the factory steering wheel set-up.

I believe all the parts look to be there, just have to go slow and step by step and it should bolt on. Any issues, stop immediately, take a photo, and post so we can see what the issue is and get you back on track.


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

PontiacJim said:


> Looking at your pics, you have it wrong. You do not have tilt, right? The spring does not go on the splined shaft first - that is for tilt. Put the piece found in your Pic 9 on first with the plastic tube positioned at the top of the splined shaft as shown in *Jetzster's* 3rd photo - *he has them out of order.* Pull the wire through as seen in the 3rd photo.
> 
> Pay good attention to *Jetzster's* "clock positioning" of the parts or your steering wheel will be crooked, not straight, and you will have to pull it all apart again. Make sure your front tires/wheels are straight before assembly of the steering wheel.
> 
> ...


They definately sent me the wrong parts







the wire will not feed to the horn button, the chrome cover is about 1/8" to 1/4" to short as I tried putting it together without the spring just to see if it would fit the wire doesnt feed through and the chrome piece is to short. It is the correct diameter 3 1/2". I believe I can install it if I get the right parts. They dont answer phone calls and the VM box is full Ive tried email they dont respond. I see why guys start shooting people.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Droach6498 said:


> They definately sent me the wrong parts
> View attachment 143672
> the wire will not feed to the horn button, the chrome cover is about 1/8" to 1/4" to short as I tried putting it together without the spring just to see if it would fit the wire doesnt feed through and the chrome piece is to short. It is the correct diameter 3 1/2". I believe I can install it if I get the right parts. They dont answer phone calls and the VM box is full Ive tried email they dont respond. I see why guys start shooting people.



That cover looks about right in my opinion. I don't think it fits snug as you might think - it is aftermarket.

Do the 3-holes on the chrome cover match the 3-holes on the aluminum adapter? If so, I think it is correct. You may want to simply find some kind of flat (black in color) strip you can cut/glue inside the bottom of the chrome cover to take up that space. No one will know any different and it will blend in with the black column.

I can't comment on the wire/horn button, but why not cut/splice it if needed? Won't the wire wrap/tuck up under the cover or horn button?


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Droach6498 said:


> The pics army posted show his with a GT install kit worked fine but they sent me a different one doesnt fit great and I hate to bolt it on and find out it doesnt work, mine looks completely different I think it will work once I get the part but when I clled GT there VM is full and thyre not responding to my emails, probably super busy I called last week and spoke to some joker. Car looks nice BTW


Thanks, I found a box for a mounting kit from Grant with instructions, mine came with a crappie looking rubber sleeve like the Mopars used so I scraped that and bought a black aluminum wheel spacer.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Showing the directions I got for what it's worth, maybe it will help since you're doing an aftermarket wheel.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Uprighted the pics.


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

PontiacJim said:


> That cover looks about right in my opinion. I don't think it fits snug as you might think - it is aftermarket.
> 
> Do the 3-holes on the chrome cover match the 3-holes on the aluminum adapter? If so, I think it is correct. You may want to simply find some kind of flat (black in color) strip you can cut/glue inside the bottom of the chrome cover to take up that space. No one will know any different and it will blend in with the black column.
> 
> I can't comment on the wire/horn button, but why not cut/splice it if needed? Won't the wire wrap/tuck up under the cover or horn button?


No it doesnt I tried to feed it. If you see his pic the part is 10835 looks completely different. They probably quit making it. But I have tried to feed the wire, the aluminum piece is solid so when the wire is fed to the outside you cant feed it back to 2 o,clock. I mean maybe I could drill it out but why should I they sent the wrong part. Plus the chrome hub is 1" he shows his is 1 1/8" . I dont have a band saw to cut metal so it fits in my steering wheel. I think I'll look at Grants again


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

PontiacJim said:


> Uprighted the pics.
> 
> View attachment 143681
> View attachment 143682
> View attachment 143683


thats the part I need bottom right


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

PontiacJim said:


> Uprighted the pics.
> 
> View attachment 143681
> View attachment 143682
> View attachment 143683


This looks correct which part is this?


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

Droach see your first GT thread there’s some GT contact info on it


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

PontiacJim said:


> Uprighted the pics.
> 
> View attachment 143681
> View attachment 143682
> View attachment 143683


Thanks, I forgot to do that 👍


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

PontiacJim said:


> That cover looks about right in my opinion. I don't think it fits snug as you might think - it is aftermarket.
> 
> Do the 3-holes on the chrome cover match the 3-holes on the aluminum adapter? If so, I think it is correct. You may want to simply find some kind of flat (black in color) strip you can cut/glue inside the bottom of the chrome cover to take up that space. No one will know any different and it will blend in with the black column.
> 
> I can't comment on the wire/horn button, but why not cut/splice it if needed? Won't the wire wrap/tuck up under the cover or horn button?


There’s two size cups in the kit
big one is 4 1/4”
the smaller one is 3 5/8”
You need the smaller one here it is exact dimension as the column

Looks like that’s it as PJ sez

Also you might need it 1 1/8” deep
The one in the kit is 1”
GT can provide and adjust these parts see other thread
Sorry Having the pics out of order prob didnt
Help
see the other steering wheel thread
For some GT contact info I had


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

Jetzster said:


> There’s two size cups in the kit
> big one is 4 1/4”
> the smaller one is 3 5/8”
> You need the smaller one here it is exact dimension as the column
> ...


Ive been calling and emails for 3 days to no avail. I ordered a Grant install kit it might work if it does I'll send the GT one back one thing I didnt get as how does the horn button spring back if the spring is between the plastic part and the metal bracket. The Grant kit comes with a spring goes on top of the bolt.


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

O-ring Horn button has its own self contained spring


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

I have a Grant and Im reasonably happy with it. 

This is typically a fairly easy job, and for the most part, nearly the same on all GMs for many years. It's also usually self explanatory. Im wondering if they sent extra parts which are confusing the issue


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Based on the pictures and parts that everyone posted, it seems like you have everything that you need and it should be very straight forward


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

armyadarkness said:


> Based on the pictures and parts that everyone posted, it seems like you have everything that you need and it should be very straight forward


It is, I had another GTO owner here today, hes very knowledged on them, hes a member here, and I showed him the parts and he said no theyre wrong parts. It is straight forward I get it, the install, but it does make things hard when you get the wrong parts. The wire wont feed through the hub from 10-2, I would have to do some drilling out for the wire to go to that point. I did hear back from Tom Poteet, I believe hes going to send the correct parts for me.
Thanks all you have really helped alot for really a ez job made difficult by my thick head and some incorrect parts.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

If you can laugh about it, then it's okay. A new build can be a very stressful time. You get it from every angle.


----------

